# Bizarre Schwinn Tandem- Real?



## Nickinator (May 1, 2016)

Owner states he got it from the orig owner who is now in a home, and it is an April 1950 bike made after hours by Schwinn employees. I'm seeing much later parts on it (he says it has S2's on it)- anyone think this is a legit  bike? 

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/5565875878.html

Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (May 1, 2016)

Two Brothers got together in the garage one night and lit one up. Then they decided to take their Sisters bike and weld it up to one of their junk bikes. This was the end result. Not to shabby for a couple pot smoking Brothers.


http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bring-cash.90092/


----------



## Nickinator (May 1, 2016)

That's what I was thinking- and he sent this to me-


----------



## THE STIG (May 1, 2016)

Elvis owned it too


----------



## GTs58 (May 1, 2016)

A few years ago there was a totally fake Blue 62 Corvette 5 speed that had some bike shop paperwork with it. The bike sold for $1930 and it was a fake with fake paperwork. Take the written BS with a Margarita and plenty of salt.


----------



## vincev (May 1, 2016)

not sure why they would make a tandem if they worked at Schwinn and probably could have gotten one for a very cheap price.


----------



## GTs58 (May 1, 2016)

Welp, the seller deleted his eBay listing and the CL ad. Did you pick this up Darcie?


----------



## spoker (May 2, 2016)

Darcie,ithought u were sharper than this!


----------



## Nickinator (May 2, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Welp, the seller deleted his eBay listing and the CL ad. Did you pick this up Darcie?






spoker said:


> Darcie,ithought u were sharper than this!




LOL, actually I would've bought it if it were cheap enough for the S2's! After pointing out all the inconsistencies with parts, s/n's and such, he came to realize it was fabricated, and pulled the ads. He plans to keep it and paint it pink for his granddaughters- ha! won't that be a sight going down the road!

Darcie


----------



## spoker (May 2, 2016)

id be nervose,messing with that metal if you dont alot about metalugry tec can be dangerous,a few ppl crased from thinkin they could just do anykind of welding on metal that bike stuff as been treated in numerous ways is not for the novce!hpofully they can weld better than i can spell!!!!!


----------



## fattyre (May 2, 2016)

That'd be one sketchy ride with a springer out front!


----------



## vincev (May 2, 2016)

Starting bid was $400.Hell get a real one.


----------



## Nickinator (May 2, 2016)

vincev said:


> Starting bid was $400.Hell get a real one.




I'm pretty sure he was getting some flack from the ads, and seriously doubt he was going to get a bid, but who knows, someone may have fallen for it... he did! 

Also, good point about it being a sketchy rider, does look very unbalanced, I wouldn't ride it -let alone let my young grandaughters ride it.

Darcie


----------

